# The Great Furscape - Alton Towers



## MoofyBlazeScott (Jun 30, 2013)

Just wondering, has anyone attended or is going to attend The Great Furscape at Alton towers (UK)?
What do they have to do/arranged since they don't have a schedule on their website?
Unfortunately you have to be 18 to attend so that is out of the question (I'm 16) however they said they can make arrangements for 16+ age furries to attend under special request. Has anyone done this before? Where you treated any differently?
Thanks.


----------

